# Stringy yellow discharge!?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

:crazy I just saw Solana have a yellow, creamy-looking stringy discharge. What is this??? Is this her "plug"? What exactly does that mean? She keeps nesting. Laying down and stuff. 

-Kim :faint


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

It means get a cup of tea and camp out in the barn .


Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It can mean maybe I'm getting ready and maybe I'm not  I have two that should be showing signs and doing nothing and I have one that is having discharge etc etc etc and isn't due until Apr. Have you read the does code of honor?


> Full, tight, shiney udder full of milk, the shine even shines through the hair if you don't shave...is your best key.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Sondra...yes I have read it. I laughed silly. :rofl Cup of tea sounds good.  Guess I'll go back out to the barn. There is suppose to be a winter storm tonight so according to the does code of honor she should go, right!? :rofl 

See ya in the mornin! :lol

-Kim


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Stay calm most of the time they do it all on there own . Plus the sire is a small buck so the babies should be a bit smaller.

Just keep checking there is a good chance she will go if she is nesting also. You can insert your hand to see if she is dialated .


Patty


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

She sure does look very swollen back there. Breathing is a little heavier. No tail arches yet but still having a little discharge. The stringy stuff I saw before was hanging down by a good 6-8". Lots of it. Not so much now, just a tiny bit. 
Puts her head around and lays it on her side. A few times she flicked her tail quick as if something had tickled her. Are these signs?
She was just laying there ever since my last post and just chewed her cud. The kid/kids inside her are VERY active. Is this normal. I figured they wouldn't be active if they are in the birth canal??? I guess time will tell. Huh? 

-Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If in the birth canal you won't see activity I do not think
another big clue will be when she diggs her way to China


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Sondra said:


> another big clue will be when she diggs her way to China


:lol Thank you Sondra. I'll keep a look out for that. She does not seem to be doing anything now. Will check up on her in an hour. Thanks for your help. I have but one last question.... If the discharge that I saw was her "plug", how soon after is the average for kidding? 5hrs? 12hrs? 2 days??? :help

-Kim


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I've got a doe due on 3/24 and she lost her plug, today. That's not a good sign to go by. 3yr.old 3rd freshener.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope plug really doesn't have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

It is just past midnight here. She is still a bit restless. I saw one tail arch awhile ago. Watched her breathing and it seemed like she was tensing up just a little every few minutes. Could have been I was seeing things. :lol Will let you know if anything changes in a new post. Thanks for all of your help in this. 

-Kim


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

If one kid is in the canal, I can still feel and see the other/s moving. I love to feel directly in front of the udder, I can always feel the second kid lying there waiting for the first one to get out of its way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

ozark_jewels said:


> If one kid is in the canal, I can still feel and see the other/s moving. I love to feel directly in front of the udder, I can always feel the second kid lying there waiting for the first one to get out of its way.


 I have felt them in that area. Isn't it great! Nice to know that movement can still be going on during labor. Will post the outcome in a new post in the morning. So far it is just past 2am. Other than being very restless and her previous symptoms still showing there doesn't seem to be a major change yet. Will keep everyone posted.  I'm going to try and shut my eyes for a few minutes. Check on her again around 3am or so.

-Kim
:needcoffee​


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

""""" I saw one tail arch awhile ago. Watched her breathing and it seemed like she was tensing up just a little every few minutes. Could have been I was seeing things"""""

Tail arches up and down a little.....usually goes along with at least one of her back legs being stretched out and back some during a push. During a normal push, this should only last a few seconds, 10 to 15....with each push. 
My goats seem to breath about 20 breaths a minute normally.........I timed the breathing on my last doe that kidded, and hers went up to about 50 breaths per minute when she was in true labor.
Ears will almost always be set unnatural to her normal look. Often, when laying down.....they will place their
head back against the side of their front shoulder for a minute or so. Also , don't be surprised if she acts like she is taking little cat naps between contractions.
Birth canal is not that long a distance in length when compared to the length of the kid.....but the one in the birth canal really don't have any room to be kicking around much.....but you can often see the others kicking around on momma's belly.

Geez......I hope all is well.....and maybe she'll kid without any troubles.

Whim


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

whimmididdle said:


> Ears will almost always be set unnatural to her normal look. Often, when laying down.....they will place their
> head back against the side of their front shoulder for a minute or so. Also , don't be surprised if she acts like she is taking little cat naps between contractions.
> 
> Whim


She was laying her head back like that last night. Took cat naps too but I just chalked that up to being the middle of the night. This morning (8:00am) I checked on her again. NOTHING! AAAHHH! She ate her grain and is now eating her hay. No true labor. :crazy Her plug did go about 7pm last night though so maybe sometime today/evening?(I'm assuming it was her plug. Don't know what else it could have been.) ??? I don't know how soon after plug discharge they can NORMALLY wait. :shrug

-Kim


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, as earlier stated.....that goop that is there can kinda come and go sometimes. As a rule of thumb here, my doe's usually quit eating about 4 to 6 hours before going into labor.....but, in earlier threads ran on here, many say that their goats will try to eat while in labor....sooooo, not sure about that anymore. Chewing cud is always a good sign at any ole time. Grinding teeth is really what I don't like to hear during labor at any time, but I think that some doe's will grind teeth anyway a little bit.
Just keep a watch on her.

Whim


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Shykid Acres said:


> Don't know what else it could have been.) ??? I don't know how soon after plug discharge they can NORMALLY wait. :shrug
> -Kim


Again, Kaye and the rest of us already answered this question. They can lose their mucus plugs a few weeks in advance. Nothing is set in stone... each doe is different.

How about this plan... you keep checking on your doe and post again when something actually happens. Right now you are all worked up and getting overly excited. You are going to wear yourself (and us) out! I know you want the babies to arrive but seriously... take a DEEP breath and RELAX!!!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

"Take a deep breath and relax." Good advice.  Maybe I'll go get myself some tea too. I _have_ been a bit crazy lately. :lol

-Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Camamile supposed to be great for that


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoot, you know how much camamile it would take to make that girl calm down? :rofl Just razzing you Kim. :biggrin I'm starting to get anxious over this doe myself.

Kim,
got a camera?... take a picture of that doe. Side view, butt view.. udder view. Inquisitive minds want to know what she looks like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> Shoot, you know how much camamile it would take to make that girl calm down? :rofl Just razzing you Kim. :biggrin I'm starting to get anxious over this doe myself.
> 
> Kim,
> got a camera?... take a picture of that doe. Side view, butt view.. udder view. Inquisitive minds want to know what she looks like.


Okay. Pics coming just as soon as I figure out how to get them posted. 

-Kim


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

*http://www.freewebs.com/shykidalpines/educationalexperience.htm *

Here is a link to some of her pics I took last night. More pics coming, just as soon as I get back from the barn. 



Shykid Acres said:


> Cotton Eyed Does said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot, you know how much camamile it would take to make that girl calm down? :rofl Just razzing you Kim. :biggrin I'm starting to get anxious over this doe myself.
> ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hopefully you do not have her in this small pen all the time. Very bred does need exercise until right before they kid. Maternity pens are fine but don't cofine them too early, that brings on a whole nother set of problems! vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Vicki- Thanks for the advice on exercise. I want her to have good muscle tone for kidding but I am also worried. If she could have a few weeks or even a month to go as some have suggested then it would not be good to get butted in the side. I have only one area for my goats right now, except for the pen she is currently in. One of the goats in the larger area has a habit of butting the other goats, and hard. Which would be the lesser evil? Any ideas? :sniffle :help2

P.S. We are building a barn and three seperate pens and three separate yards, but not until snow melts enough. Not ready yet. :sigh

-Kim
P.s.s. That goat that likes to be mean and another are sold and are waiting until their new owners finish their shelter. Should be soon. (I hope.)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep get some cattle panels and put up a temp pen inside the big pen pen up the bad goats in the smaller area so this girl gets some exercise or your going to have problems. and more problems. even just putting a temp cattle panel fence cattywompus across one corner of your pen for the other girls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Sondra. Great idea. Pen up the mean goat. Duh? Why didn't I think of that. I really am losing my mind. It sounds so simple now that I think about it. :duh I think I'm feeling a little stupid now. :lol

-Kim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking Sondra, confine the mean one into that little pen  At least for duing the day so all your other goats can get exercise. Glad you are selling them. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Glad you are selling them. Vicki


Me too! 

Thanks again for the advice and info everyone! Anyone for tea? :lol

-Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sleepy time tea


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

"I don't know how soon after plug discharge they can NORMALLY wait."

Well, on PEOPLE it can be up to a month before, the plug will reform if labor doesnt commence.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

forget the tea....sounds like a shot or two of vodka would be better...

you sound like some of my first time human midwifery patients! 

(oh, this is LeeAnne, NOT Katarina)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Astronut-1 said:


> "I don't know how soon after plug discharge they can NORMALLY wait."
> 
> Well, on PEOPLE it can be up to a month before, the plug will reform if labor doesnt commence.


Reform? That is very interesting. Thanks for the info. 

Vodka? Hee hee :rofl

-Kim


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I so agree with the folks here who advise to let your doe have enough room to get proper exercise. At my place, we have 20 does in our main pen. We have four goat houses in it, one of which can be closed off if I need to isolate a doe. The does are never locked up in that stall prior to kidding. I've only shut them up in it after a C section and the one who was recovering from the prolapse. They know when to go off by themselves to kid. The others seem to respect them. Today, Melia went into the biggest house when she was just about ready to start pushing. A couple of the younger does were curious, but stayed out when I removed them. Though she will be raising two of the kids, they are not locked in a separate area. She's a good mom and knows how to care for the babies within the herd.
Kathie


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Kathie. Pen arrangements will be changing this morning. 

-Kim


----------

